# HELP! Buck aggressive with does/chewing off fur on face?



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

I have a blue texel buck from a breeder at Rodentfest who is chewing whiskers and any face fur of the does I put in with him. When he did it to the first doe, I thought it might be an isolated incident. But he just went after the second doe- she looked fine until a minute ago when there was a whole lot of squeaking and I checked the cage. Her nose has chunks of fur missing from it and her whiskers are gone.

Do I cull him? Is this common? He's a gorgeous buck- but this is NOT behavior I want in my mice. Will this carry on to the babies?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe try a trio so he can't focus all his energy on one doe? Idk if I'd breed from him, but if he's all you've got for something, maybe retire him after you offspring who isn't so into the grooming?


----------



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

Frizzle, pending how one of the litters I currently have turns out, I actually have used him for all that I need him for. I will try to put him in a trio regardless since that was suggested by other forums. I don't want to end up shooting myself in the foot if it turns out that his offspring do the same thing.


----------

